# Badger Trapping ?



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

My hunting property in northern LP has a VERY healthy badger population. When season starts, what is the best way to catch one. I am really novice to the world of trapping, did a few beaver and rats last year but beyond that I'm pretty green. I have some leg holds and conibear's and could get my hands on just about any trap that it takes, but I was wondering what is the best way to catch one.
Set a conibear up outside there den entrance? Leg hold, Bait...? Lot's a questions but at this time no answers. Any Ideas?


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

Ansel, 

If you know where one of the active dens are put a dirt hole set within 10 to 15 feet of the den entrance. Just use any K-9 bait and you will have a badger. Or at worst case a Fox or Coyote. 

You dont need a huge trap for Badgers a 1 3/4 or good #2 will work great but make sure you stake it solid. When you do catch one it will leave a catch circle 8 feet accross and 2 feet deep! I like to use cable stakes but it all depends on the type of soil your trapping in.

After you catch your Badger you will now have a super Fox/Coyote set. That big catch circle really catchs their eye.

Good luck and Happy Trapping, Joe


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

my dad has caught two over the years in just number 2 foot holds in the den entrence.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

As recommended a dirt hole set with good stake and maybe a drag in case the stake is dug out. The hole mentioned will be dug with one foot-other will be in trap-mine was front foot catch. Now you will be able to shoot since sone sense was put into the rules last season. Watch the season on badger as I dont think it is all that long.

The hide will be thicker than any rat/****/fox you have skinned. Leave claws on and get the whole thing tanned. Get the skull cleaned and if you dont want it Ill bet a local school biology teacher would.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

You can stick a 220 in the den hole. Stake it down well.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Be careful how you anchor any foothold as more than one badger has dug up the trap stake and made off with the trap. 

The first one I caught could have just walked off if it had come back out of the hole it dug along side of the stake. My 6 year old climbed in the hole and was out of sight.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

If I was targeting a badger specifically I would make my trap a #3 just incase of a back foot catch (which will be fine for any incidental catch too). I would also stake stake stake. these guys will dig enough to make an excavator jealous.

Mike


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

or if there is a tree closeby you could chain your trap to it.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Good post, I have a few on my property and was gonna ask the same question. I know of 2 active dens in my area, big ol' tracks going in and out. I am hoping to trap one. I only started trapping lightly last year, and only have a possom under my belt. A badger would be nice.


----------



## LittleCrow (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey last season I caught a badger when I was actually targeting Coyote (I didnt know there were any badgers around).. Turns out this badger was my very first trapping success. Not bad for ones first critter ;-) Anyway, I got him with a 1.6 coilspring, in a dirt hole set, using Snare One long distance predator call lure. Below are pictures of him mounted:

www .lmdev .com/ images / coreys_badger1.jpg
www .lmdev .com/ images/ coreys_badger2.jpg

(Copy and paste the URL, and then delete the spaces.... this site wont let me post the images or links because i havent posted more than 15 times yet)


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

Very Cool Picture. Thank for All the great ideas.
If you don't mind me asking, what does a mount like that set you back?

Another question, This may be silly but I don't know how to put down a badger? Looking at those claws, I don't want to get to close but at the same time don't want to damage the hide! What the most humane, clean way of taking care of business?


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

you can get a long club and knock him out and step on his chest for a few minutes so he doesnt suffer(but make sure he is knocked out:tdo12 or a shot from a .22 in the heart or lungs. never caught one myself, but i have a trapping book and my dad has caught two.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

www.lmdev.com/images/coreys_badger2.jpg

www.lmdev.com/images/coreysbadger1.jpg

heres the links from littlecrow


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Just for a comparison, here's a pic of a Badger taken in Germany. Found it interesting comparing the pics with Coreys. These guys over here look a lot sleeker, but they CAN dig just as good!! Ansel, cost ~$300 over here, and I wouldn't worry about putting a bullet hole in 'em, you'll never see it when completed, though I'd suggest .22 caliber, Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Here you go:


----------



## LittleCrow (Sep 26, 2005)

Ansel, the taxidermist that did my badger charges $495.00 (midstatetaxidermy .com)... To dispatch my badger i just poped him in the head with a .22 round.. very quick & humane, a bit bloody, but as you can see the blood washed off without problem.

Wow those German badgers are really different looking that is for sure!

Thanks for posting my pics Mister ED.. i need to post on here more (as you can see i mostly read)


----------

